# My new girl



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Zapporah!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

love the name -- got a picture to go with it?


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

How terrible!I am trying so hard to upload pics of my new LaMancha!!  
I will keep trying!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

email to me [email protected]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is a very pretty girl -- congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is very pretty...congrats...  :greengrin:


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I am so excited about her!! She has huge teats!! Well, to me she does anyways!! She is well bred, and really really sweet!! :greengrin: 
I am getting a second one after she is bred, she is so easy to milk!! I love them both, after you milk her if you turn your back to her , she gives back rubs with her head!! It's the sweetest thing ever!!

BTW, thank you so much Stacey for the helping hand!! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds great....congrats to you ..........you have a winner... :wink: :greengrin: 

Staceys great isn't she.... :thumbup:


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks!!


toth boer goats said:


> Sounds great....congrats to you ..........you have a winner... :wink: :greengrin:
> 
> Staceys great isn't she.... :thumbup:


We know it!! :stars:


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats! She is very pretty


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new girl! Sounds like she's everything you wanted and pretty to boot.

Deb Mc


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats! Everyone loves a new lamancha

-Meagan

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats! She's very very pretty


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's very pretty!! Congrats!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty girl!! Very striking markings.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yaay, we love it when someone gets a new goat. :stars: Pretty pic!



Victoria said:


> She is well bred, and really really sweet!!


FANTASTIC!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive remarks!! You guys are great for the ego. I just love the personality, although I really wanted Saanens...maybe some day, LaManchas just came to me!! Can't wait to get her bred!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Good looks, and personality too  Congratulations!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats,she's very pretty :]


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

And she is going to the breeders tomorrow!! Yippie!!
I know it means summer babies, but I don't mind...
I just want milk!!


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

She is really cute Victoria! Lamancha's are so sweet and mellow. My poor alpines wouldn't know what to do with no ears to grab!
Sue


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, my munchies bite the saanen ears, but the saanens turn to bite their ears and don't get anything! The munchies run and look back with the "haha, stupid white blob" look on their faces. They are so full of personality


----------

